# DIV Bereich mit scrollen lassen



## streamilein (20. November 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe mir ein Joomla Template gebastelt. 

Dieses hat ein DIV Bereich für den gesamten Inhalt.

In diesem DIV widerrum sind zwei DIV´s enthalten. 

Im ersten Template sind mehrere DIV´s für die Navigation und Logo usw.
Im zweiten Template ist dann ein DIV für den Inhalt.

Ich hätte nun gerne das dass erste Template wo sich die DIV´s für die Navigation usw. befinden mitscrollt, so dass man es immer sieht, wenn man im Content nach unten scrollen muss.

Geht das? Wenn ja wie?


----------



## Maik (20. November 2008)

Hi,

position:fixed fixiert ein Element, wenn der Anzeigebereich gescrollt wird.

Für die Vorgängerversionen des IE7 ist ein  Workaround erforderlich, da diese diesen Eigenschaftswert nicht unterstützen - siehe hierzu beispielsweise http://www.cssplay.co.uk/layouts/fixed.html.

mfg Maik


----------

